# if you recently had an epic in the crystal gorge:



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

I found your boat and carried it out. 704-907-5029. I live in Boulder.


----------



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

kuuskv said:


> I found your boat and carried it out. 704-907-5029. I live in Boulder.


That was nice of you!


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

By the maritime law does that mean you own it?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> By the maritime law does that mean you own it?


Beat me to it.


----------



## Wnt2b0at (Oct 26, 2008)

There is law and there is right. This guy is doing the right thing.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

I am referring to another thread.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Moving to lost and found and nice move on your part.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

by gun packing dirtbag kayaker law... you get at least a case or 2 of your favorite beer.
...once they pay up do you need a new friend?


----------



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

adgeiser said:


> ...once they pay up do you need a new friend?


always looking for new people to paddle with; call the number above if you're heading out. cheers.


----------

